

Further Evidence That Reality is a lot more complicated than we think it is - osahal
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/measurement-rules-quantum-universe

======
osahal
Physicists have succeeded in confirming one of the theoretical aspects of
quantum physics: Subatomic objects switch between particle and wave states
when observed, while remaining in a dual state beforehand. Now, Dr. Andrew
Truscott of the Australian National University has reported the same thing in
Nature Physics, but this time using a helium atom, rather than a photon.

[http://www.iflscience.com/physics/measurement-rules-
quantum-...](http://www.iflscience.com/physics/measurement-rules-quantum-
universe)

------
osahal
The published details are here
[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys3343.html)

